# Massachusetts Championship 2019



## Loser (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm extremely excited to announce that Massachusetts Championships 2019 will take place July 26 - 28 in Boston, Massachusetts, USA! If you live in Massachusetts and think you are the best at an event, we will be crowning state champions! Even if you are from out of state, we would love for you to come. Registration will open tomorrow, Wednesday June 5th at 8:00pm EDT so make sure to register then if you are planning on attending!
Featuring all 18 WCA Events!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MassachusettsChampionship2019


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 10, 2019)

Anyone willing to share a room for this comp?


----------

